# Wisconsin TRA-12D



## capt2613 (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a tra-12d on my 1254. It has been sitting for a while, got it in the garage the other day and got it running. The only thing is it is very slow cranking over. Has new battery and newly rebuilt starter generator. Any ideas on where my problem is?


----------



## darmahsd (Nov 5, 2006)

Check to see if you have a good ground


----------



## jd2355 (Mar 9, 2008)

check your battery voltage if it's below 12.4 volts it's down in charge. a Brand new fully charged battery should read 12.5 to .6 even a bit higher on ocation. bad gound could definetly cause the same symtom even bad power supply cable conections or solinoids. aslong as all pto loads are off it sound more like an electrical problem. Good luck!


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

For some reason, those old Wisconsins just seem to crank over slowly, especially when compared to modern engines.

Does it start and run? If so, that may just be the nature of the beast.

Doug


----------



## jesse1980 (May 24, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can download a manual to replace the head?


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

hi jesse, and welcome to TF 

have a look at this thread:

http://www.tractorforum.com/f205/wi...l-incl-tr-10d-tra-10d-s-10d-s-12d-s-14d-6237/


----------

